# Advice on broken sabiki rod.



## SPRNFSH19 (Dec 19, 2011)

Looking for advice on a broken top section of a sabiki rod. The top piece was broken about 2ft from the top. Has anyone ever tried getting a blank to replace the top part? Or have any suggestions about replacing the top section. thx for the help.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

I've got an old Okuma elite rod. Perfect for a sabiki rod if you want it for free, just have to come pick it up tonight


----------

